# The Diggers



## Guy Chouinard (Aug 24, 2016)

Some of you older folk may remember The Diggers. They have a web page and I just stumbled on it. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Tude (Aug 25, 2016)

Never heard of it - looks pretty interesting though. I'll have to admit when I first looked at this I thought - well huh - he posted a link to that hugely prolific reality show family -- 'sup with that?? --- hehe ahhh not so they are the duggers. Thanks for the link - the pics in there are pretty cool too.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 25, 2016)

A late (RIP) friend of mine was a Digger in Berkeley in the 60s. He was the one who turned me on to FNB. He had some great stories.


----------



## Guy Chouinard (Aug 25, 2016)

I bet, maybe you could share one of their stories with us?

The Diggers announced the death of the hippie in '67 and held a mock funeral for it. After that, all the wannabes' started pouring into the Haight and things went down hill from there. But the Diggers had some great ideas like the free store and sharing food etc. They were true Anarchists.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 25, 2016)

Guy Chouinard said:


> I bet, maybe you could share one of their stories with us?



I wouldn't do it justice and he's not here to share it himself, but if he was still around I'm pretty certain he'd be on StP.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this. 

I just recently visited that neighborhood for the first time. I was pretty unimpressed with the current state of the place, but well aware of the history. Particularly, the real anarchists who paved the way for future generations. 

When I was younger, I was fascinated by the 60's counterculture. The drugs, the music, and the resistance to the norm inspired me in my teens. But it wasn't until I learned of the Diggers and Yippies that I truly began to figure out my place in the world. 

I continue to live as if every choice I make is a political action. Every Federal Reserve note I trade, and every one I choose not to. The births and education of my kids. How I choose to eat, travel, earn money, barter, make friends, fuck, or help others. 

Cheers!


----------

